# Can you buy an Abbe Warre hive?



## Scut Farkas

in the US or do you have to make your own?

I really don't have any problem with making my own, but I sure would like a working model to look at. The construciton of the roof area with the batting and burlap/netting is my greatest concern. There is only so much a picture on the internet can explain. Sometimes you need to see something up close, in person and in your hands to understand.


----------



## dcross

Are they even legal for bees in the US?


----------



## Scut Farkas

dcross said:


> Are they even legal for bees in the US?


I don't know, but that sure would be retarded if they were not.


----------



## buckbee

They should be legal if you build them so the bars can be removed individually. However, the point of the Warré is that it is not disturbed (i.e. 'inspected') so may be better not to let your local inspector near them!

The construction details in David Heaf's translation are pretty good - see http://warre.biobees.com


----------



## dcross

Aren't hives in the UK required to be inspectable? Do you have to hide yours from the authorities/inspectors?


----------



## buckbee

There is no official requirement for movable combs in the UK.

So few people here use anything other than standard, framed hives, that I don't think it has ever occurred to the lawmakers to interfere. I would totally ignore then, anyway.


----------



## dcross

But is inspection required? What about registration?


----------



## buckbee

Inspection is not a requirement, neither is there a registration scheme.


----------



## Tim Hall

dcross said:


> But is inspection required? What about registration?


You have to keep in mind that the US probably has significantly more economically vested in what bees do other than make honey and wax. My understanding is England does not produce a terribly large quantity of oranges and almonds. This is probably the real reason US states are so intent on inspection. That and Americans seem to have a love-hate relationship with bureaucracy.


----------



## dcross

I was under the impression that beekeeping was more regulated in the UK than it is here. So skeps are still an option?


----------



## buckbee

dcross said:


> I was under the impression that beekeeping was more regulated in the UK than it is here. So skeps are still an option?


Theoretically, yes - there is nothing I know of that would stop you keeping bees in skeps. Obviously, you wouldn't want to go back to the bad old days of sulphur (sorry, that's sulfur to you!) pits, but bees do love straw baskets - in fact I have one colony in one right now - they came through the winter very well. 

I think straw is an excellent material for hives - you will find some photos and descriptions of some top bar hives made from straw in the forum on my site.


----------



## dcross

Well, movable combs are required here, but the state of WI only offers inspection as a service, not a requirement.


----------

